# White Pine Lake/Logan Canyon



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any fish in this lake? if so, how is the fishing and what kind of fish are in there?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I've caught brookies, not sure what else is in there.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard that they were all dinks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Years back we caught some 10-12 inchers. That was more than 15 years ago though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

There are tons of fish in there, but nothing big, all brook trout. I was up there earlier this spring and didn't catch anything bigger than 10 inches. You may catch a 12 incher if you are lucky. It's worth the hike in though, it's absolutely beautiful up there. I drive up from salt lake a couple times a year and fish there.


----------

